

Computers Are Going to Disappear - brennenHN
http://seersuckermag.com/lifestyle/read/computers-are-going-to-disappear

======
crucialfelix
I've been saying for years that the current model of computer —"television and
a typewriter"— is ready to die.

OTOH the computer is the new boob tube, and people do love to lounge in front
of it. Its not that we wish something would save us. We like sitting in front
of it feeling productive and whiling our time away.

I was at my Grandmothers for a few weeks sitting there working with my laptop.
Eventually she asked "so what is that thing ?" Totally reasonable question ! I
watched films on it, showed her google earth, did skype calls. Why should she
assume it was a computer ?

So in a way the computer has already disappeared. and that's not a phone in
your pocket.

------
doron
"Computers will die. They're dying in their present form. They're just about
dead as distinct units.” ― Don DeLillo, Cosmopolis

even the word "computer" sounds hopelessly old-fashioned

------
rasca123
interesting post! i wonder at what point will people on the bleeding edge of
the industry maybe think this trend has gone too far, if ever

------
corporalagumbo
Great article, meshes with a lot of what I've been thinking recently.

